# Easy recipies



## evelovesowls (Nov 3, 2013)

Hey guys I'm a beginner and I need some easy cheap recipies or things to start me off .
Could you please post the easy things to make and recipes of me 
Thanks x 
Eve 


Sent from my iPad using Soap Making


----------



## Hazel (Nov 3, 2013)

Here's a tutorial made by Edentia Farms from youtube and she gives a link to the recipe. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE[/ame]


----------



## lsg (Nov 3, 2013)

You might also use these links:

http://www.soaping101.com/

http://millersoap.com/

http://www.soapqueen.com/


----------



## paillo (Nov 3, 2013)

I highly encourage you to do some basic research. lsg's suggestions are excellent starting points. Asking for recipes can be a little inconsiderate, as many of us have developed, honed and honed our recipes some more over time. They are proprietary information. While there are many generous and helpful people here who are happy to share recipe, tips and knowledge, I would not ask for recipes handed to you on a silver platter.


----------

